# 20 Most Overhyped Fighters of All Time



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...nd-the-20-most-overhyped-fighters-of-all-time

Might as well post this article since _the hype_ is a very intriguing topic.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, that was a great read Rauno thanks buddy 

I also agree with every single one of them, really good list :thumbsup:

Jon Jones however will probably live up to the hype in a couple of years.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with most.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

He should not have said those things about Gina:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Before you throw your computer through the window, please remember: don't read it


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I do agree that some of these guys were overhyped. Kimbo definately deserved number one in modern MMA. However, some of these guys did deserve the initial hype cause they showed potential and won titles, they just stalled with hiccups.


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to add that I think Carano is underhyped. Please expose more of her please.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting read man.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Before you throw your computer through the window, please remember: don't read it



FINE! But mostly cause i dont have time... But Gina is on there? Thats pretty accurate lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If they are talking about the fact that she dropped out of MMA for a while then I would agree with you. She mostly got attention for her looks. Now she will probably get a shot at the title if she wins this match and Strikeforce gets Cyborg again.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Finally someone else puts Dan Hardy on an overrated list. He is, extremely overrated. I never gave him a shot against Condit and when people said he would beat Rumble I was wondering what drug they were taking.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was going to say that Hardy was a pretty good standup fighter. But after his fight with Condit I would say he is more of an average standup fighter. Throw that in with no ground game.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Was Kimbo Slice really hyped that much¿ I never had the feeling that he was considered the next real big fighting deal, but rather that people wanted to see him get crushed when fighting against professionals (in particular after his Gannon loss)

I would have Lesnar on #1 spot of most overhyped fighters. He got hyped already even before he really started fighting.

And I don't think Carano is #2, because, even though she is overhyped in relation to her fighting accomplishments, women's MMA just doesn't get that much coverage.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting but there are faults in the list, for example both Jones and Bisping have yet to fall below there hype, and any list that does not include Chuck Liddell and Randy couture in the top 10 is seriously floored


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't think Sexyama should be on there, he isn't that over hyped. He's just had bad luck when it's come to UFC match making, Bisping always out points everyone, and Leben is tough fight for everybody.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure how some guys got on that list. Like Tito, at the time of his dominance he was one of the best in the early ages.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with you on that one. Tito was a force to recon with at the beginning of his career. To this day his five title defenses are still a record in the lightheavyweight division, though Silva has surpassed the record of defenses.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

A lot of them are spot on. I would add a couple...

Damien Maia - He's incredibly talented, however when he first came to the UFC, this board was awash with people telling of how maia was the jesus of submissions and would smash everyone.

Machida - I like Machida, however his hype train is nuts as well. He's great, but he couldn't even defend his title one time... The Machida Era was a short one. 

Faber - Faber is probably the most well known/hyped fighter in the lower couple weight classes, yet he has been far less impressive as of late. Losing to a mediocre mike brown twice, beating an aging Pulver, Losing to Aldo in horrible fashion... Definitely not the monster everyone thought he was going to be. 

Moussasi - He was supposed to be insanely good, ready to come take on the UFC's top MW and LHW fighters, yet he lost to King MO, and has looded less than impressive in his last several fights. Hell, the only good fighters he's beaten in his entire career are Jacare and Babalu. He could barely eek out a draw against monkey man jardine...


----------

